# New Member Answers



## bmgold2 (Mar 8, 2014)

This should help to direct new members to the most needed information and save the time it takes to look up all the links yourself.

One of the first suggestions you might get is to read Hoke's book. Here are two links from FrugalRefiner's signature found on each of his posts. I know this is an old book and is pretty large but there is a lot of information contained in this book that will help you better understand what you are trying to do.

Printer Friendly Hoke's Refining Precious Metal Wastes

Screen readable Hoke's Refining Precious Metal Wastes

and another by Hoke

Testing Precious Metals C.M. Hoke

The forum Handbook is another good document to read. These can be found in aflacglobal's signature.

Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 1

Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 2

Lazersteve has put together a very good Guided tour and also links to a Stannous chloride recipe and test results. Stannous chloride will allow you to test your solutions and know where your gold is. That could save you from loosing your gold or chasing after gold that isn't there.

If using stannous chloride after you added the SMB precipitant, you can sometimes get a brown (false positive) test accompanied with a rotten egg smell. In one post, lazersteve wrote:



> To be sure you are not getting a false positive you must heat the solution to drive off the free SO2.



Here's a link with a download for the Peroxide Acid Method which is used mainly to get the gold foils off of plated fingers.
Here's one good explanation on this process, which is also called AP or Copper (II) Chloride, describes how it works. 

Another good post by Lazersteve shows this Peroxide Acid Method that is in the download link above.

Acid Peroxide Process Information Thread Q & A's

What to do with Acid Peroxide after removing the gold foils This is linked to in the above topic but I thought it was important enough to link to here also. It shows how to recover any gold that may have dissolved in the AP as well as how to recover the copper and then how to properly dispose of the waste.

Lazersteve also has a website that has videos and other information. He also sells DVD's and many of the supplies you might need on that site. You will need to sign in to his site but the username and password needed are posted right on that site. The same site is where you can buy GoldSilverPro's Official Refining Guide if you'd like. He also has a YouTube Channel with some videos but most are on his website.

Since I'm mentioning member's websites, samuel-a has his own page at Gold-N-Scrap and also has Gold-N-Scrap YouTube Channel.

If you are looking for information on refining silver with the silver cell, our member Palladium was generous enough to post his 5 part videos. These award winning videos are pretty long but well worth your time to watch them if you are interested in the silver cell.

For more of Palladium's information and some more videos on another method of refining silver, scroll through This contest thread.

Another member, kadriver, has his own YouTube channel with a lot of good videos on gold, silver, platinum, and palladium refining. He also has a video on converting a PC power supply to use in a silver cell.

Almost any question you can think of has already been asked before. Use the search feature of this forum to try to find the answer to your question BEFORE you ask it. Not only will this usually get you all of the information you need but will also make searching easier for everyone since there will not be so many of the same questions being asked to sort through in order to find that information.




Welcome to this great forum. It is full of information on refining precious metals and all of the information is FREE! The only cost is your time to study and find the information you need. Don't get in a big hurry and keep safety in mind as you work. There are lots of dangers in this adventure but with a little bit of effort and care, you can learn to do it safely.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 8, 2014)

makes a good sticky !!!


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 8, 2014)

necromancer said:


> makes a good sticky !!!



Or a link to add to my signature.

Feel free to add any links or information you think will be helpful and then maybe we could link to this post instead of answering with the normal "It's all here...Search for it."


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 8, 2014)

necromancer said:


> makes a good sticky !!!


No fair, You stole my idea :lol: 
Actually I think it should be placed in the same thread as Harold's words to new members, warning them about repeated questions. 8)


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 11, 2014)

niteliteone said:


> No fair, You stole my idea :lol:



Don't let me have all the fun. Add to this thread with your own links if you want.

By the way, I edited the first post to add in some more links. If I missed something (like other member's websites or Youtube channels) you can either post them here or send me a PM and I'll try to include them in the top message. I'm not trying to drive people to other sites away from this forum but, if you are going to get your information from YouTube, you might have a better chance of getting good information if it is from one of our own members.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 12, 2014)

good job bmgold2


----------



## bmgold2 (Mar 12, 2014)

One more member with some YouTube videos is macfixer01. Most of his videos show ways to remove pins, connectors, and other parts.

Here's another GREAT THREAD started by Chumbawamba. Chemical Common Substitute Source Matrix. This post lists a lot of the chemicals you will need and gives information of where you might find them locally. Be sure to read that whole thread. There's some useful tips and tricks hidden in some of the posts. I know it takes a lot of time to fully read all of the posts to find the information you are actually looking for but many of the threads here have little bits of good information mixed in.

For a couple good techniques for filtering your solutions, check out the Vacuum Filter thread where Lasersteve and goldsilverpro both talk about ways to filter.

If you need to siphon your solutions to get most of the clear solution off before filtering, this thread on siphoning has some great ideas.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 12, 2014)

searching directly from google:


```
search words here site:goldrefiningforum.com
```


----------

